
Startup School Silicon Valley 2014 Live Stream - kevin
http://www.ycomstream.com/
======
xur17
If it isn't working for you, try this in VLC player:

[http://icv-live8.icvdm.cshls.lldns.net/icvdm/icv-live8/icv-l...](http://icv-
live8.icvdm.cshls.lldns.net/icvdm/icv-live8/icv-live8.m3u8)

------
arnorb
The schedule is here
[http://www.startupschool.org/schedule/](http://www.startupschool.org/schedule/)

------
sgy
Error loading player: No playable sources found

~~~
covercash
Same issue here on 2 iOS devices.

~~~
simme_
There is no Flash Player for iOS. I know Chrome for Desktop bundles Flash, but
Chrome for iOS does not (at least as far as i know).

~~~
smcnally
Chrome iOS is working well for me the last few minutes. Listening to Systrom
now.

------
dang
Since the live stream is sadly not working for most people, we downweighted
this post. Somebody let me know if it starts working again! In the meantime,
an HN user has been keeping live notes at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8442712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8442712).

~~~
reduce
Makes me wonder why those bittorrent-for-streaming-video startups never were
able to take off.

By the way, it's working now. Just have to keep refreshing.

~~~
timr
Startup School live video feeds have a long tradition of being horrible, not
necessarily because streaming video doesn't work, but more often because
Hundreds of Nerds With Wireless Devices means Bad Things for every wireless
network within 1000 feet of the conference.

When we did them on JTV, we had more than enough viewing capacity to handle
the stream, but the uplink was always horrible, even when we had a "dedicated"
network. When you have that many "sophisticated" users (i.e. bandwidth hogs)
in one space, you're pretty much going to saturate any upstream bandwidth that
hasn't been carefully provisioned for the event.

------
saganus
Not working for me either.

Says "Error loading stream: Could not connect to server" m3u8 link for vlc
doesn't work for me either :(

~~~
saganus
Aah. PerrBlock was affecting connection. For some reason Lime Light Networks,
Inc is blocked in PeerBlock and it's used somehow by the stream.

Just in case someone else is using PB.

------
ashg
It seems to be working now. For those who are on linux/chrome, use the 'user
agent switcher' and change it to either IE9 or Firefox15, it will then switch
it to flash player.

------
lebek
Why role their own live streaming tech when Livestream/Ustream seem to do a
pretty good job? This stream is stuttering for me.. cutting out completely
every minute or so.

~~~
lalwanivikas
What speed connection are you using? Mine seems to work flawlessly.

~~~
awor
No problems on 5 mbit dsl for me...

~~~
tim333
fine here too, dsl, London

------
NickSarath
Is Mark going to be attending this year's startup school?

------
staunch
Live streaming this is a very nice thing to do. Thank you!

------
bruceb
I missed the first part of the office hours. What was the first startup? The
second was Kuons, the shopping list I think?

~~~
dropit_sphere
First one was divide.io, a backend-as-a-service for mobile apps. Super nice
guys with a cool product.

~~~
bruceb
cool, thanks.

------
pskittle
What's going on with the live stream? . It sucks that it had to happen when
the whatsapp founder is talking.

------
journeeman
Since the live stream isn't working, will the recorded videos be uploaded
later?

~~~
kevin
Yes, we'll put them on YouTube like the other Startup Schools. It does take
awhile for us to transcribe the talks for closed captions, so that might take
a week. but the videos will hopefully be up by Monday.

------
dharma1
was good for 10 mins.. oh well. looking forward to the recorded videos

------
bruceb
is it down?

